# Firewall/Router issue last night, now exchange fails to send to some servers



## samclarke666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all, i hope someone can help. I hope this is the right forum to post in. 

We had an issue with our router and connection to our hardware firewall last night, that was rectified with a new router and new broadband settings and we now have internet access and emails. But when we try to send to certain domains, we get a bounceback that it was rejected due to security policies.

I'm adamant nothing was changed on the server due to this, but i'm a bit stumped as to why this would suddenly happen when it was all working fine 2 days ago.

I have read that it could be to do with us now not being authenticated and the server we're sending to requires that. if that's the case, how to i rectify what happened yesterday?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

'Exchange' is this a buisness setup with your own exchange server etc?


----------

